# Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Absurde Forderung vom DAFV (auch für ihre Mitglieder DMV, LAV-MeckPomm und LSFV-SH etc.)
Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!​*
ein kaum mehr zorniger gehender Kommentar..

Gerade erst fand die Anglerdemo 2.0 statt, bei der auch der DAFV Geschäftsführer Seggelke "anonym" vorbeischaute und der DMV offiziell.

Da kommt von diesen Verbänden der naturschützenden Angelverhinderer der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei schon wieder die näxte Schote, der näxte Anschlag gegen Angler und Angeln, um Angeln schwerer zu machen und dazu noch Angler zu spalten:
*Der DAFV plädiert* (natürlich auch im Namen seiner Mitgliedsverbände wie DMV, LAV-MeckPomm,  Landesanglerverband Brandenburg, LSFV-SH, Rheinischer Fischereiverband, Weser-Ems, Westfalen-Lippe und LFV Baden-Württemberg etc.) *für ein erhöhtes Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!!*

 DAFV: Für Kutterangler befürworten die Angelfischer eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes auf 45cm.

Ich hab schon wieder Blutdruck, Screenshot von dem Dreck ist natürlich gemacht..

Alleine, dass die meinen, man müsse den Fang von Dorschen von Land  getrennt zu dem Fang von Dorschen auf See betrachten. 

*Gibts jetzt Schonmaße nicht mehr für Fischarten, sondern für Angelmehoden??

Hallo DAFV, "Politik", "Wissenschaft":
GEHTS NOCH????*


*Nur für Kutterangler *befürworten diese naturschützenden und anglerfeindlichen organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer im DAFV sowie diese "Institutsmitarbeiter  zum Wissenschaftskohle abgreifen" und diese sogenannten "EU-Politiker" für Stärkung der EU-Industrie-Fischerei gegen Angler und Angeltourismus also eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes auf 45cm.

Sollen also jetzt Kutterangler schlechter gestellt werden?

Oder Brandungsangler/Spinnfischer besser, weil altes Schonmaß?

Und was ist mit Bootsangelrn - weil die wollen ja nur für Kutterangler höheres Maß?

Wollen die gezielt Angelkutter kaputt machen?

*Oder sind etwa in der Ostsee die Uferdorsche eine andere Art als die Kutterdorsche?*

Was würden wohl diese anglerfeindlichen Helden des Antifaktischen aus dem DAFV, dem LAV-MeckPomm und Konsorten meinen, wenn z. B. im Westensee oder auf der Müritz auf einmal das Schonmaß für Hecht für Bootsangler auf 80 cm gesetzt werden würde, während für Uferangler das alte Maß gelten soll???

Gehts eigentlich überhaupt noch?

Was hat das mit Wissenschaft und Fakten zu tun???

Die sind doch irxxx in meinen Augen!

Komplett!!!

Wer als Landesverband(sdelegierter)  diese in meinen Augen komplett Ixxxxx immer noch unterstützt, ist kein Haar besser ....

*Normale, anständige Angler werden doch hier in meinen Augen vom DAFV und seinen abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbänden komplett verarscht!!!*


*Und selbst der "Deutsche Meeresanglerverband" macht munter mit.*
... und faselt von Widerstand, Widerstand, Widerstand..!!

*LÄCHERLICH OHNE ENDE!!!*

*Realität im DMV:*
Der Präsi des DMV, Ralf Deterding tönt jetzt auf Facebook auf seinem Privataccount, dass das alles ja nun gar nicht geht.

Wenn aber ein sogenannter "Meeresanglerverband" nicht mal eingeladen wird zu den Gesprächen um den Dorsch, dem Brotfisch dieses Verbandes, sollte selbst auch ein DMV-Präsi Deterding kapieren können, was sein DMV dem DAFV in Sachen Meeresangeln wert ist:
*NULL KOMMA GAR NIX!!! NULL! NIENTE! NIX! NULLOMETER! NIE NICHTS!*

Er tönt ja immer, er will weiter mit dem Geld seiner Mitglieder im DAFV bleiben, um den von innen verändern zu können...

Wie denn, wenn er nicht mal zu so maßgeblichen Gesprächen eingeladen wird?

*Der DMV darf zahlen und abnicken, damit hat sichs!*!

Der hat ja noch nicht mal ein offizielles und ÖFFENTLICHES Protestschreiben deswegen an den DAFV gesendet - nur auf seinem privaten Facebookaccount ein bisschen mimimimi...

Aber weder auf dem FB-Account seines Verbandes oder auf der offiziellen Seite seines Verbandes ist da was von Protest gegen den DAFV zu lesen, der diesen Vorschlag des höheren Schonmaßes für Dorsch NUR bei Kutteranglern ja auch im Namen des DMV öffentlich gemacht hat.

Nur von Protest gegen Politik............................

Im DAFV brav weiter bleiben, zahlen (von Mitgliederkohle!) und Schnauze halten bis jetzt....

Und dass die vom DMV nicht die hellsten Licher am Christbaum sind, haben sie ja schon mal bewiesen:
Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel mehr an Verlogenheit, aber auch fachlichem Dünnpfiff (Maßnahmen sollen gewirkt haben, obwohl der 15er Jahrgang noch gar nicht in Befischung (zu klein bis dato (Maß), kommt ja erst jetzt in Befischung) war, für den das angeblich ja gemacht wurde (und die nicht zugebenwollen, dass sie nur die EU-Fischerei pampern):
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/gespraechsrunde-dorsch-in-wismar
> 
> Mit dem Fake-Fakten-Dreck vom DAFV sich auch noch auseindersetzen müssen, z. ko...............
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Den bekommt man mit Humor runter. Seh das mal so, die wollen das Schonmaß hochsetzen, damit die Kutterangler endlich von c & r überzeugt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

da musste aber noch schwärzeren Humor haben, als er mir ohnehin schon zu eigen ist.

Ich krieg da nur noch (schwäbisch) Bröggeleshuaschda..


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ich kotz sympathiehalber mit. Nicht zu fassen!


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Btw: Der DAFV ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Dachverband der Angelfischer in Deutschland! 
Ich denke, man spricht nur für die im DAFV organisierten Angler, also mithin nicht für (alle) Angelfischer in Deutschland.  So ist die Formulierung jedenfalls irreführend!
Mein Dachverband ist das nicht! 
Ach so, ich bin ja auch Angler und nicht angelnder Fischer oder fischender Angler! Was ist denn das für ne Begriffsschöpfung? Also, dann ist es ja tatsächlich nicht der Dachverband der Angler in Deutschland!|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich denke, man spricht nur für die im DAFV organisierten Angler, also mithin nicht für (alle) Angelfischer in Deutschland.


Tja, dem ist nicht so.
Wurde mir letztens noch von Gero Hocker/FDP (auch zu diesem Thema) so gesagt, _"mit wem soll die Politik denn verhandeln, wenn nicht mit den Verbänden?
Und wenn ihr mit denen nicht einverstanden seid, verändert sie durch Wahlen"_.

Einerseits wissen wir, dass das "so" Murks ist.
Andererseits hat er recht.

Wir Angler 
-auch und gerade die Unorganisierten, die ja oft meinen, sie betrifft der ganze Rotz nix; die aber trotzdem von jedem Mist, den der DAFV verzapft, genauso betroffen sind-
kommen aus der Nummer erst raus, wenn der Drecksladen weg ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Da dieses Thema als eigenständiges besser aufgehoben  ist als im Thread um den DAFV, habe ich das hier als eigenes Thema aufgemacht und die darauf antwortenden Beiträge hierher verschoben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Da schreiben diese Helden des Postfaktischen noch, dass der gute *Jahrgang 2016*, bester seit 2003, ein möglicher Indikator für den Erfolg der Maßnahme sei - obwohl das mit Baglimit und verschärfter Schonzeit etc. alles ja erst *nach* der 2016er Laichzeit* für 2017* eingeführt wurde. 
Für wie blöd halten die eigentlich Angler?

Dass die Politiker "würdigen", dass weder der DAFV noch seine Vasallenlandesverbände groß Mecker gemacht hat und im vorauseilenden Gehorsam alles zu schützen anfingen -  ausser eben Anglern und Angeln - das glaube ich dagegen gerne..

Da krieg ich frühmorgends schon wieder Blutdruck, wenn ich was von Versprechen der anglerfeindlichen Pro-EU-Industriefischerei-Politiker über die mögliche der Lockerung des Baglimits für Angler lese.

Weg mit dem Dreck (Baglimit, bevor mich einer diesmal falsch versteht) und an die ran, die es wirklich verbrochen haben ...........

Statt dessen fordern die naturschützenden Anglerfeinde aus dem DAFV ( im Namen seiner Mitgliedsverbände wie DMV, LAV-MeckPomm, Landesanglerverband Brandenburg, LSFV-SH, Rheinischer Fischereiverband, Weser-Ems, Westfalen-Lippe und LFV Baden-Württemberg etc.) *mit der Schonmaßerhöhung NUR für Kutterangler* zuerst einmal weitere Verschärfungen, die nur auf Landesebene schnell realisierbar sind und* über die EU nur ZUSÄTZLICH als ZUSATZMAßNAHME zum Baglimit!!*

Und sie verlangen das NUR für Kutterangler..
Um Angler untereinander  zu  spalten und dann noch leichter weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen durchsetzen zu können?

Boah eyh, echt - und viele Angler zahlen ihre anglerfeindlichen Landesverbände, die das mit dem DAFV unterstützen und vorantreiben, auch noch brav, dumm und dumpf weiter ohne nachzudenken.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da schreiben diese Helden des Postfaktischen noch, dass der gute *Jahrgang 2016*, bester seit 2003, ein möglicher Indikator für den Erfolg der Maßnahme sei - obwohl das mit Baglimit und verschärfter Schonzeit etc. alles ja erst *nach* der 2016er Laichzeit* für 2017* eingeführt wurde.
> Für wie blöd halten die eigentlich Angler?



Das musst du unter dem Aspekt von Zeitreisen betrachten..das Limit  verändert und greift Rückwirkend[emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Und wenn die Postfakter von DAFV, Politik und Thünen meinen, der 2016er Erfolg käme durch Reduzierung der Fangquoten für Fischerei OHNE Baglimit für Angler vor 2013/14 (weil nur die ja den "starken" 2016er Jahrgang bringen konnten), dann sollen sie gefälligst sofort wieder das Baglimit aufheben!!

Bevor sie mit dem zusätzlichen Angelverbot in den AWZ wie Fehmarnbelt  (für das ja der DAFV "Verständnis" zeigt, siehe  Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln ) den Angeltourismus an der strukturschwachen Küsten vollends ganz kaputt machen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Und damit in der Brandung kleinere Dorsche rauskönnen, sollen nur Kutterangler höheres Maß bekommen??

Hallo wach!!!

Das näxte was da kommt, wenn sie die Angelkutter dann weghaben, *ist dann das Brandungsangelverbot, weil beim Plattenangeln zu viel Kleindorsch hopps geht* - wacht mal auf!

DAS wäre bei dem geschilderten Szenario nämlich dann das einzig Vernünftige!! 

Und wenn sich doch der Bestand augenscheinlich sowohl nach Thünen wie nach Regierung bestens erholt, warum dann jetzt eine WEITERE Einschränkung für Angler, und die NUR für Kutterangler?

Vernebelt es allen das Hirn, wenn sie nur "Schutz" hören??

Und als näxtes dann vielleicht von solchen Verbots- und Einschränkungsverbänden:
Weil beim Forellenangeln im Bach mit Wurm viele kleine Forellen verangelt werden, wird dafür dann zukünftig das Schonmaß NUR beim Wurmangeln auf 20 cm abgesenkt? 

Oder das Schonmaß NUR für die angehoben, die mit Fliege oder Blinker angeln?

Und die Wurmangler bleiben bei der alten Schonmaßregelung - wird dadurch dann ein Fisch weniger verangelt?

mannmannamann.....



Wenn ihr solchen Verbandsveröffentlichungen immer noch vertraut, ist dem Angeln  eh nicht mehr zu helfen....

Die machen da eine anglerische Büchse der Pandora auf, die sie mehr zu bekommen. 

Weil sie lieber mit Politik und angerfeindlichen Instituten kuscheln, als für Angler und Angeln zu kämpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

In Schleswig Holstein ist JEDER maßige Dorsch vom Anglern zu knüppeln, ein freiwillig höheres Schonmaß ist da rechtswidrig.

Und ich bin ganz* klar FÜR freiwillige Schonmaße und Schonung*!

Darum sollen sich die anglerfeindlichen Verbände (DAFV, LSFV-SH, DMV, LAV MeckPomm etc.) ZUERST mal kümmern, dass dies überall legal für Angler möglich wäre, bevor sie weiter gesetzliche Schonmaße, und das noch einseitig NUR für Kutterangler, fordern!!!

Und ich bin ganz klar aber *GEGEN jede weitere gesetzliche Einschränkung,* die wie hier am Ende nur die EU-Industrie-Fischerei bevorzugt, denen man die errechneten Minderfänge der Angler ja zugegeben REAL zuschlägt!!

AUFWACHEN!!!! 

Angler schützen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Es geht hier nicht drum was die Angler verbotenerweise freiwillig machen.

Sondern es geht drum, was nach  Wunsch der naturschützenden Anglerfeindverbände im DAFV jetzt* GESETZLICH NOCH ALS WEITERE EINSCHRÄNKUNG oben drauf soll,* wovon dann nur wieder die EU-Industriefischerei profitieren wird.


----------



## GandRalf (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*



zander67 schrieb:


> Mit einer freiwilligen sinnvollen Einschränkung, kann man vielleicht eine andere nicht so sinnvolle Einschränkung wieder lockern.
> 
> Es wird ja miteinander geredet, dass ist ja schon mal ein Anfang. Und wenn man sich den Artikel genau durchliest, sind ja auch schon einige Brücken gebaut worden.
> 
> VG



Träumer!

Die "freiwilligen" Einschränkungen hat unser lieber Bundesverband ja schon für uns eingestielt!#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*



zander67 schrieb:


> Mit einer freiwilligen sinnvollen Einschränkung, kann man vielleicht eine andere nicht so sinnvolle Einschränkung wieder lockern.
> 
> Es wird ja miteinander geredet, dass ist ja schon mal ein Anfang. Und wenn man sich den Artikel genau durchliest, sind ja auch schon einige Brücken gebaut worden.
> 
> VG



Nein, es wurde NICHTS erreicht und es reden wieder die falschen Leute miteinander und es wurden wieder Leute ausgesperrt und nicht eingeladen!

Sowohl Rodust wie der DAFV reden ja nur mit Leuten, die ihnen nach dem Mund reden und sperren andere aus, jetzt wieder genau das Gleiche  -IMMER NOCH NIX GELERNT! :
Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt! 
Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch"

Es gibt bei diesen naturschützenden Angelverhinderungsverbänden im und um den DAFV, sowie diesen "Institutsmitarbeitern zum Wissenschaftskohle abgreifen" und diese sogenannten "EU-Politikern" für Stärkung der EU-Industrie-Fischerei gegen Angler und Angeltourismus keinerlei Anfang in Richtung Angler und Angeln.


NUR GEGEN ANGLER UND ANGELN!!!

Berufsfischerei soll selbst nach ICES fast 10% mehr Quote kriegen für 2018!!

Und die Verbanditen wollen Kutterangler NOCH weiter einschränken, damit noch weniger entnehmen können - GEHTS NOCH????

WAS RAUCHEN DIE?????????????????

Für wen arbeiten die ? 

Für die EU-Industriefischerei??

Oder die Angler, die sie bezahlen am Ende??

AUFWACHEN!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Wer da nach allem Versagen immer noch Hoffnung hat, dass der naturschützende Anglerfeind-DAFV und seine abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbände jemals etwas Gutes für Angler und das Angeln tun würde, der SOLLTE DRINGEND LOTTO spielen statt arbeiten gehen.

Denn die Erfolgsaussichten, dass das wirklich klappt, dürfte nämlich in beiden Fällen  ungefähr gleich groß sein....................

Nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zander67 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mit einer freiwilligen sinnvollen Einschränkung, kann man vielleicht eine andere nicht so sinnvolle Einschränkung wieder lockern.
> ...


----------



## Ørret (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr was man dazu noch sagen soll....mir fehlen da echt die Worte, so dämlich wie die kann man doch gar nicht sein#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Tja, dem ist nicht so.
> Wurde mir letztens noch von Gero Hocker/FDP (auch zu diesem Thema) so gesagt, _"mit wem soll die Politik denn verhandeln, wenn nicht mit den Verbänden?
> Und wenn ihr mit denen nicht einverstanden seid, verändert sie durch Wahlen"_.



Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Hier und woanders wird gegen den DAFV und viele Landesverbände gekämpft und geschimpft.
Die Wahrheit aber ist, dass der allergrößte Teil der deutschen Angler sich nicht die Bohne für Verbandspolitik interessieren. Selbst von den "organisierten" ist es nur eine verschwindend kleine Minderheit. 
Ergo kann man mit Fug und Recht behaupten, die Verbände sind ein Abbild derer, die dort Funktionäre in Ämter wählen und derer, denen es piepegal ist was passiert. 

Wenn ich eine Ziege in mein Salatbeet setze um den Salat zu bewachen, wen muss ich dann verantwortlich machen ? Die Ziege?

Mir geht das ganze Theater schon lange auf den Geist und ich habe kaum noch Lust, mich für einen großen Haufen ignoranter und dämlicher Angler stark zu machen, die es zwar selbst in der Hand haben, sich aber einen Schei$$ drum kümmern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und ohne die Arbeit von Thomas....würde selbst der Grossteil hier im AB weiter in Unwissenheit leben.


Danke.


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Wäre das nicht so irrsinnig traurig, könnte man meinen, die bewerben sich um den Deutschen Comedypreis.
Eine andere Verschwörungstheorie wäre, dass das alles Fake-News sind, um Thomas' Blutdruck in die Höhe zu treiben...


----------



## GandRalf (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Wenn man ganz böse wäre, könnte man wirklich von: "Mit Vorsatz zum Herzinfarkt!" sprechen.:e|engel:


----------



## Mefoangler53 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Frei nach S aus B
 Da hat wohl jemand die Nerven verloren.
 Das ist nicht gut für einen Verband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Nur nochmal zum nachhaken:
Warum Schonmaßerhöhung NUR für Kutterangler und nicht auch Bootsangler? 
Sinn?
Verstand?
Kompetenz?

sorry, vergass - Verbände..................................................

Oder wollen die naturschützenden Angelverhinderungsverbände wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm etc. etwa bewusst Angelkutter kaputt machen?

Man kann nur spekulieren angesichts der Irrationalität der real existierenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerverbände...


----------



## mirko.nbg (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Hallo meine Werten Angelfreunde!

Ich hoffe meine Meinung als auch kritischer, vernünftiger aber auch weit denkender und gewiss erfahrener Angelfreund, möchte in dieser *"Farce"* mal was dazu beitragen.

*-Baglimit und Mindestmaß:
*Jeden Befürworter und Beschließer dieses "Gesetzes" frage ich mal, wer den schon mal überhaupt an unseren Küsten war und sich ein Bild gemacht hat wie die Hobbyangelei von statten geht......

5 Dorsche pro Tag, wenn eh kein Fisch da ist, werden in der Regel im schnitt nicht gefangen.
Urlauber die eine "Touristenlizenz" erwerben fangen in der Regel eh weniger( ohne ihnen auf den "Schlips" treten zu wollen).

Wie wird den das *Geld* verwendet, was wir für die *Meereslizenz *bezahlen? Ist mir nicht ausreichend bekannt.
Wie das in Dänemark funktioniert weiß ich als Deutscher.....seltsam.

Wieviel Tonnen dürfen die Fischer mehr fangen für das Baglimit.......
es waren mehr wie 20%(Liebe Fischer, ohne Euch was zu wollen).
Danke für Eure solidarität zu uns Anglern!!!!

Und glaub ja nicht das wir Fisch im Laden kaufen.

*-Wie war es vor ca 8 Jahren?-
* Wenn ich mal an unsere "Größen und Beschlußgeber" mal die Frage stelle wie o.G...... die Antwort kommt zum Schluß!

*-Da gibts noch Fragen ohne Antwort-
*Die Fehmarnbeltquerung.....ist das nicht auch Laichgebiet der Dorsche?
Auf dem Festland kannst auch nix bauen wenn da auch nur ein Hamster, dem es in seinem Vorkommen schlecht geht.
Aber die Fehmarnbeltquerung geht, wurscht den Fisch sieht man ja nicht. Der ist unter Wasser.

Oder wieviel Prozent der "toten Zonen" in der Ostsee gibt es? Wieso? und warum werden diese Zonen immer mehr und grösser.....?

Liebe "Gesetzesgeber" ist doch klar. Unsere Ostsee braucht Sauerstoff. Diese kommt aus den nordlichen Gewässern zu uns.
Wissen Sie eigentlich wie das funktioniert?
Ich behaupte nein.

Wir haben 2 Belte. mal abgesehen vom kleinen Belt.
Diese wenige Kilometer breite Belt müssen unsere Deutsche Ostsee mit salzhaltigem Wasser speisen. 
In der oberen Strömung fliesst das "Brackwasser" ab und in der gegensätzlichen untern Strömung fliesst Salzhaltiges Wasser rein.

Wer dann auch die geometrische Ostseestruktur kennt, sollte eigentlich wissen das es eigentlich bis Finnland reiche müsste um ein gesundes Wasser zu haben um das unsere Dorsche was werden.

Nein da werden Brückenpfeiler und Windkraftanlagen ins Meer gesetzt.
*Für nichtwissende ein Beispiel: *Milch und Zucker rührt man im Kaffee mit dem Löffel um damit es einheitlich gut schmeckt.
Das schaffen die Pfähle im Wasser auch. D.h. da wird "Brack und das gute Salzwasser gemischt in der Strömung vermindert und nur die hälfte kommt bei uns an. 
Das freut den Dorsch, da er ein gewissen Salzgehalt für die Jungfische braucht.

*-Thema Öko-Strom-
*Die Luft wird rein auf Kosten der Laichmasse.
Ob da mir auf politischer Ebene mir das mal einer erklären kann?
Überhaupt das erklären kann, was da so gemacht wird......?

*-Das Ende vom Lied-
*Das ist meine Meinung, und die denke ich nicht zu unrecht:
Profilieren in der Politik um die Geldbörse voll zu haben ist heute nicht so einfach. Reden und gut darstehen ist wichtig. 
Es gibt Beispiele wie andere erst Familienminister und dann zum Vereidigungsminister wurden.
Ich bin Elektriker aber ich kann morgen kein Maurer oder Industriekaufman sein.....

*-Die Antwort wie es vor ca 8 Jahren war-*
*Da ging es dem Dorsch auch schlecht. Wir haben z.B mit 3 Leuten in 10 Tagen 21 Dorsche gefangen.
Scheiß aufs Baglimit.
Kein Wissenschaftler kann sich das erklären. Die finden auch nicht alles raus.
Die Natur hat auch "Macken". Vielleicht ist es so gewollt. Vielleicht hat es einen Sinn.
Aber 3-4 Jahre nach der "Fischflaute" heisst es: dem Dorsch geht es gut. Der bestand ist augezeichnet.
Wie ich vermelden kann ist ein gesunder Nachwuchs im Wasser. In 2 Jahren ist die "Dorschkriese " wieder vergessen.
Das sind die Lanen der Natur und gewiss nicht die der Politik, die sich natürlich in ihrer Machenschaft bestätigt fühlt.

In ca 8 Jahren werden wir wieder ein ähnliches "Phänomen" haben. Auch wenn es ein paar Fischwirtschaftliche Betrirbe nicht mehr gibt.
Schade. Wenn ich mal bedenke das Angler im Jahr wahrscheinlich (meine Ironie und auf Politischer Basis geglaubt) ca 500 Dorsche fangen und nur Dorsch essen müssen.

GEHTS NOCH?

Überlegt doch mal in der Sommerpause nach.
Nicht das die Politik aus langer weile wieder unüberlegte und nicht nachvollziebares "gedöns" auf den Tisch hat.
*
*Dank für Eure und Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!**
*
*Gruß Mirko

*Dieser Text ist aus meiner Wissen, aus meiner Erfahrung auf allen Ebenen entstanden. Aus gewöhnlichem Respekt wird auch keine Person von mir "angegriffen".oder beleidigt.
Dieses ist meine freie Meinung die ich gerne auch anderen darstellen möchte.
Danke.

Mirko.B


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Danke Mirko, gut aufgedröselt!

Ich machs nochmal kürzer zum Thema mit einfacher Frage für die aktuellen Schonmaßanhänger für Kutterangler:
Nur nochmal zum nachhaken:
*Warum Schonmaßerhöhung NUR für Kutterangler und nicht auch Bootsangler? *

Sinn?

Verstand?

Kompetenz?

sorry, vergass - Verbände.......................................... ........

Oder wollen die naturschützenden Angelverhinderungsverbände wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm etc. etwa bewusst Angelkutter kaputt machen?

Man kann nur spekulieren angesichts der Irrationalität der real existierenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerverbände...


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

"Oder wollen die naturschützenden Angelverhinderungsverbände wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm etc. etwa bewusst Angelkutter kaputt machen?"

Sie wollen spalten!
 Es ist ihnen ein Dorn im Auge, dass Angelkutterbetreiber und Küstenfischer mit uns Anglern an einem Strang ziehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Sie wollen spalten!
> Es ist ihnen ein Dorn im Auge, dass Angelkutterbetreiber und Küstenfischer mit uns Anglern an einem Strang ziehen.



Niemals..der DAFV steht wie kein anderer für die Einigkeit [emoji6]


----------



## GandRalf (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2ZEhO98IIw

:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*



zander67 schrieb:


> So detailliert wurde doch gar nicht aufgesplittet.


Doch, genau so detailliert hat der DAFV das wörtlich geschrieben. 
Für Kutterangler befürworten die Angelfischer eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes auf 45cm.
WÖRTLICH!

Nix Bootsangler..,

Und zu Deinen kleinen Brandungsdorschen:
Besser gleich Brandungsangeln gleich ganz verbieten, wenn da nur so kleine Dorsche sind, die das dann reguläre Maß von 45 nicht erreichen - oder richten wir das Scxhonmaß jetzt an möglicher fangbarer Fischgröße statt an Biologie aus?

Bevor man die Kleindorsche beim Buttangeln verangelt, gleich verbieten, wir schützen doch, oder nicht? Statt geringeres Schonmaß NUR für Brandungsangler...

 Man will doch schützen...

Ein typisch bescheuerter Vorschlag von Verbanditen, die von allem Ahnung haben ausser anglerischer Praxis...

Weder rechtlich, systematisch noch biologisch sinnvoll - es ist einfach nur Murks, nicht mehr...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Das war kein Vorschlag, sondern das, was ich als näxtes von den Schützerverbanditen im DAFV, DMV, LAV MeckPomm, LSFV-SH etc. erwarte, wenn die merken, was die mit höheres Schonmaß nur für Kutter für einen Bock geschossen haben, rechtlich, systematisch und biologisch..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!*

Wär mir neu, ist dennoch in D rechtlich, systematisch und biologisch Unfug.

Vor allem, wenn wie vom DAFV und seinen anglerfeindlichen Abnickverbänden WÖRTLICH gefordert, NUR für Kutterangler, nicht mal für Bootsangler.

Das spricht gegen Einsatz von Gehirnzellen bei der Formulierung einer solchen bescheuerten Forderung....


----------

